# Foremans Anorexia Breakthrough



## GFR (Aug 23, 2005)

Time to start a journal to keep track of my cycle and workouts. Best way to keep me honest and track my progress.
First cycle in over 3 years.

Cycle:
1-8: 450mg Test E200 and Test C250 mix
1-7: 450mg Deca 
1-7: T-3 50mg ED
1-9: Nolvadex 10mg ED
10-13: Nolvadex 40/40/40/20
4-8: HCG 500IU every 5 days

WEIGHT: 234
Biceps cold: 17 7/8
Chest relaxed and cold:48 1/4

don't know the rest will check tomorrow.


----------



## I'm Trying (Aug 23, 2005)

Good luck on breaking through on the Anorexia.


----------



## Vieope (Aug 23, 2005)

_The anorexia part is true? _


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)

Bench Press: warmup 135x12 for 2 sets, 185x12 for 1 set
1. 225x10
2. 275x10
3. 275x10....going easy on bench for the first 2 weeks

Incline DB press:
1. 80x10
2. 90x10
3. 100x10
4. 100x9

Seated DB press:
1.75x10
2.75x10
3.75x8

latterals: 4x10 cables

Upright ropws 3x10 rope

Seated DB one arm triceps ext"
1.40x10
2.45x10
3.45x9

Dips 2xmax


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 24, 2005)

Sup foreman? Imma be in here givin you a hard time, and expect to see Archie too...

Sick numbers on your bench, you also might want to check out P/RR/S or somethin, just a suggestion...


----------



## King Silverback (Aug 24, 2005)

Very Impressive numbers there Brother!!!


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)

Mixed 10cc of test Cypo250 with 4cc of test E 200...
so 1 cc of the mix would be 236 Mg????? or is my math fu-ked.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 24, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Mixed 10cc of test Cypo250 with 4cc of test E 200...
> so 1 cc of the mix would be 236 Mg????? or is my math fu-ked.


236mg of what?  And how much solution is there? Ive no experience with juice, but I can do math marginally.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 24, 2005)

Soo... 10cc of 250mg per cc, which yields 2500mg total, right?

theeeen 4 cc of 200 per cc, which yields 800mg total. You're looking for the mg of Test enanthate, right? Or, the cyp+test total in 1 cc? 

Oop, yep. 235.7mg per cc total.


----------



## GFR (Aug 24, 2005)

FishOrCutBait said:
			
		

> Soo... 10cc of 250mg per cc, which yields 2500mg total, right?
> 
> theeeen 4 cc of 200 per cc, which yields 800mg total. You're looking for the mg of Test enanthate, right? Or, the cyp+test total in 1 cc?
> 
> Oop, yep. 235.7mg per cc.


  Thanks.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 24, 2005)

Wow, Chem was actually useful! Maybe Ill take AP chem next year?

 Glad to be of service.


----------



## GFR (Aug 25, 2005)

Ok the ugly facts, I worked up the courage to take measurements and weight:

Chest relaxed and cold: 48.5
Waist 36.5....   
thighs cold: 26.5
calves cold: 17.75
Biceps cold: 18
Forearms cold: 13.5
Weight: 234
Height 6'1

Don't give a shit about the measurements except I want a 30-31 waist again....so thats about 90% of my goals.


----------



## Du (Aug 25, 2005)

How tall are you


----------



## I'm Trying (Aug 25, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Ok the ugly facts, I worked up the courage to take measurements and weight:
> 
> Chest relaxed and cold: 48.5
> Waist 36.5....
> ...



Goddamn you are anorexic


----------



## MyK (Aug 25, 2005)

sweet! lets go foreman, I'll be keeping an eye on this journal. What are you doing for cardio?


----------



## GFR (Aug 25, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> sweet! lets go foreman, I'll be keeping an eye on this journal. What are you doing for cardio?


Running 2x a week, 3 miles at a 9min mile pace...
I'm trying to put on muscle and lose fat at the same time so I don't want to over do the cardio.


----------



## MyK (Aug 25, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Running 2x a week, 3 miles at a 9min mile pace...
> I'm trying to put on muscle and lose fat at the same time so I don't want to over do the cardio.



shouldn't you be doing cardio atleast 3x a week @ 30 min, just for maintenance? I'd say 3x 45 mins for fat loss while still gaining mass!


----------



## GFR (Aug 25, 2005)

MyK said:
			
		

> shouldn't you be doing cardio atleast 3x a week @ 30 min, just for maintenance? I'd say 3x 45 mins for fat loss while still gaining mass!


Its all diet for me, and I'm the most motivated I have been since 1996 when I competed.


----------



## GFR (Aug 26, 2005)

8/26

Body weight: 232

DB rows:
90x8
95x8
100x8
100x5

Pullovers 2x10

latpull downs front 4x 10

Seated DB Hammer curls: 50x8/8/6

preacher curls: 2x10
Did a shot of 250mg test and 150mg deca tonight.........and it was not my best work.


----------



## buildingup (Aug 26, 2005)

show pics of you when you competed and now!


----------



## P-funk (Aug 27, 2005)

> Did a shot of 250mg test and 150mg deca tonight.........and it was not my best work.



ass or shoulder?


----------



## GFR (Aug 27, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> ass or shoulder?


Left glute......I have trouble with the left side because I'm right handed.
Plus I haven't given myself a shot in over 3 years.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 27, 2005)

Looking good Foreman. Good to see your motivated mate.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Aug 28, 2005)

Keep on keepin on, Foreman.


----------



## buildingup (Aug 28, 2005)

Good luck! oh and are you black lol?


----------



## GFR (Aug 28, 2005)

buildingup said:
			
		

> Good luck! oh and are you black lol?


No I'm white.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 28, 2005)

White man with an 84.25 inch chest. Pretty scary huh?


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

didnt want to post this but WTF

did a 20min leg workout today.....very sad

squats: 205, 2 sets of 12......and that was hard  
thigh extensions: 2x12
hamstring curls: 3x10
calfs: 2x12


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2005)

Nevermind mate, you'll get there in the end. Those squat numbers aren't that bad for someone who hasn't squatted in 5 years.


----------



## Rocco32 (Aug 29, 2005)

Your squat will come up quickly buddy. Your upper body is strong as hell! Don't know anything about A.S. so I have no comments LOL!! Looking good in here


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

Having some massive computer problems all of a sudden????


Here are 2 things that keep popping up:

1. Cxtpls has caused an error in CXTPLS.EXE. Cxtpls will now close.

what the fuck is that???

2. Exp has caused an error Kernel32.Dill   Exp will now close.
again what the fuck is that?

and I am being bombarded with advertisement ect pop ups...

spy bot isn't doing shit.....I delete the crap and it keeps coming back???


any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## GFR (Aug 29, 2005)

8/29
weight: 230

benchpress: 275x10

Incline D.B. press: 80x10, 90x10, 100x8, 100x7

seated D.B. press: 65x10, 70x8, 75x8, 75x6

cable laterals: 4x10

upright rows: 3x8

seated D.B. tri ext: 40x10, 45x8, 45x8, 45x5
tri rope ext: 2x12

Ran: 20min after workout 10 min mile pace


----------



## GFR (Aug 30, 2005)

Just 20 min of cardio today....runnung

Did my third shot today........These needles suck shit....
Will never buy from that company again.....low quality and the gage seems off.


----------



## GFR (Aug 31, 2005)

8/31
weight 232

db rows 90x8, 100x8, 100x8 100x7, 90x7

pulldowns 3x8

pullovers 2x 10

hammer curls 50x7, 50x7

precher curl 2x8

cable curl 1x8

hyper ext 2x15


----------



## GFR (Sep 2, 2005)

WORKOUT:


   1. BENCH: 2 sets of 10-12., INCLINE DB PRESS 4 sets of 8-10, 

      SEATED DB PRESS 3 sets of 8-10, LATERALS 3 sets of 10, UPRIGHT ROWS 3 sets of 10,

      SEATED TRI EXT 3 sets of 8, DIPS 2 sets of 8-10


   2. REST


   3. DB ROWS 5 sets of 6-8, LATT PULL DOWN 4 sets of 8-10, PULLOVERS 2 sets of 8-10

      HAMMER CURLS 2 sets of 6-8, PREACHER CURLS 2 sets of 8-10, CABLE CURLS  1 set of 10-12

      SLDL 2 sets of 12, HYPER EXT. 1 set to max, REAR DELTOIDS 2 sets of 10.


   4. Rest


   5. SQUATS 2 sets of 10, THIGH EXT. 2 sets of 12, STANDING CALFS 2 sets of 12.


   6. repeat cycle.  
Thinking of changing my workout to something like this?


----------



## Mudge (Sep 2, 2005)

Dude, one spyware program is NOT enough. Microsoft anti-spyware beta is the best singular program I've seen, but its not enough. I run AdAware, HiJackThis!, Spybot and SpySweeper and that collection gets most things. Update fully, turn off AutoRestore, and scan in safe mode.


----------



## GFR (Sep 5, 2005)

9/5

Bench press: 275x10, 295x6, 315x4

Incline DB press: 85x10, 95x8, 100x8,

dips 2x10

Seated db press 65x10, 75x8, 75x8, 75x6
laterals 3x10
upright row 3x10

seated db ext: 2x8
shrugs 1x10


weight 234


felt like crap.....strength was off.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Sep 5, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Thinking of changing my workout to something like this?


 Pretty good routine.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 5, 2005)

Looks like a good routine, but what about the hammies?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Sep 5, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Looks like a good routine, but what about the hammies?


 He does 2 sets of SLDL, he doesn't have his legs to grow.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 5, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> He does 2 sets of SLDL, he doesn't have his legs to grow.


Oh, I see them now.  Thansk IHS.


----------



## GFR (Sep 5, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Looks like a good routine, but what about the hammies?


I have been delinquent with my leg training...
But have started doing it to some degree.


----------



## HardTrainer (Sep 5, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Ok the ugly facts, I worked up the courage to take measurements and weight:
> 
> Chest relaxed and cold: 48.5
> Waist 36.5....
> ...



Great overall development on your measurements, except your gut you fat bastard!.....what?.. just helping motivation! lol   

good luck


----------



## GFR (Sep 6, 2005)

9/6 tue

squats: 225: 1x12, 1x10 
thigh extensions: 2x12
SLDL: 135 2x12.....going light for a few weeks untill I get my form back....plus I'm not usto these.
Standing calfs: 1x12


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

9/8  Db rows 95lbs 4x8,8,7,5, lattpull down 3x8, pullover 3x8, hammer curls 55 2x8,6, precher curls 2x8. Weight: 231


----------



## Platinum (Sep 8, 2005)

Looking good Foreman.

You got some good size going with your arms  

How's the diet looking?


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

Platinum said:
			
		

> Looking good Foreman.
> 
> You got some good size going with your arms
> 
> How's the diet looking?


I'm eating good every day, only cheated once in 17 days....but it's too soon to say


----------



## Mudge (Sep 8, 2005)

I see a damn lot of guys with 40 waist pants, and here I am feeling "fat" in 36s and I'm taller. Friggin fatties.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 8, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> I see a damn lot of guys with 40 waist pants, and here I am feeling "fat" in 36s and I'm taller. Friggin fatties.



  Mudge calls out the fat shits of the world


----------



## Platinum (Sep 8, 2005)

It always beats me why muscly people are so ready to put themselves down when all they need to do is look around and see the 200 million unfit, overweight people of the world. Mudge, you're looking good mate


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

Platinum said:
			
		

> It always beats me why muscly people are so ready to put themselves down when all they need to do is look around and see the 200 million unfit, overweight people of the world. Mudge, you're looking good mate


Most of us have a high standard for our bodies........but on a side note I love fat women( not really fat though).


----------



## Platinum (Sep 8, 2005)

The high standards are a good thing...keeps us pushing toward our own interpretation of the perfect physique. 

As for that side note, I like my girls like my cheese, preferably fat-free and singles only...


----------



## GFR (Sep 8, 2005)

Platinum said:
			
		

> The high standards are a good thing...keeps us pushing toward our own interpretation of the perfect physique.
> 
> As for that side note, I like my girls like my cheese, preferably fat-free and singles only...


----------



## Platinum (Sep 8, 2005)

I'd say I like my girls thinner - not model thin, but I'm not a buyer of the 'cushion for the pushin'. But, being an 18yo male full of testosterone, any hole's a goal...


----------



## GFR (Sep 10, 2005)

Dr. E


 9/10
weight: 232

benchpress: 275x10, 295x8, 315x6

Incline D.B. press: 85x10, 90x10, 100x8, 100x6

seated D.B. press: 65x10, 750x8, 80x8, 70x7

cable laterals: 3x10

upright rows: 3x8

seated D.B. tri ext: 40x10, 50x8, 50x7, 
tri rope ext: 2x12


----------



## Platinum (Sep 13, 2005)

Up by a pound there in weight, E 

Those are some fucking good bench press numbers Foreman. On the right track mate


----------



## GFR (Sep 13, 2005)

9/13
D.b. rows 80x10,90x10,10,8
Latt pulldowns 3x10
pullovers 3x8

hammer curls 50x8,8,7
cable curls 2x8
SLDL 185 2x12


----------



## GFR (Sep 13, 2005)

Made my first sweet potato today, just baked it......damn that was good, need to look up some recipes for it.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 14, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Made my first sweet potato today, just baked it......damn that was good, need to look up some recipes for it.



I just always baked it. They taste that good baked, I neve saw the need to look up recipes


----------



## GFR (Sep 16, 2005)

9/16
weight: 231

benchpress: 275x10, 295x8, 295x6

Incline D.B. press: 80x10, 90x10, 100x8, 100x6

seated D.B. press: 65x10, 80x8, 80x7, 70x7

cable laterals: 3x10

upright rows: 3x8
shrugs 2x10

seated D.B. tri ext: 40x10, 50x8, 50x7,
dips 2x8


----------



## GFR (Sep 20, 2005)

9/19
Squats:  225x10, 275x10, 275x8
thigh ext: 2x12
hamstring curl: 4x10

standing calf raise: 2x12


----------



## Platinum (Sep 20, 2005)

Long time no see Dr E 

Looking good, keep up the work. Leg strength is getting better 

Also, did you find any recipes for sweet potato that taste good? If so post 'em up, I spose my potatoes could do with a change.


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 21, 2005)

ForemanRules is my hero.


----------



## GFR (Sep 21, 2005)

9/21 (Week 4)

New measurements.
*Relaxed cold chest:49 1/4 *
Goal by week 9: 49 3/4
*biceps cold: 18 1/4 *
Goal by week 9: 18 2/3        
*waist: 35 1/4*
Goal by week 9: 33 1/2                                               
*weight: 230*




db rows 90x8, 100x8, 100x8 100x7, 90x7

pulldowns 3x8

pullovers 2x 10 last did a super set with cable rows for 1 set.

Incline hammer curls 50x8, 50x7

precher curl 2x8 115lbs

cable curl 1x8


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 22, 2005)




----------



## kraziplaya (Sep 22, 2005)

do you feel the gear kicking in yet??


----------



## GFR (Sep 22, 2005)

kraziplaya said:
			
		

> do you feel the gear kicking in yet??


Yes I felt it kick in aboout 22 days into the cycle, the only thing is I'm on a diet also ( about 3200 cal) so I'm not getting the huge strength and size gains I'm useto 4 weeks in.


----------



## kraziplaya (Sep 22, 2005)

im running a similair cycle to yours around 700mgs a week with t3.... how do you keep your diet so low? i get intense hunger pangs and i feel like the t3 really burns a lot of the food i take in so im constantly hungry... i only just bumped it up to 50mcgs a couple days ago( i was running 25 mcgs for the first 2 weeks)


----------



## GFR (Sep 22, 2005)

kraziplaya said:
			
		

> im running a similair cycle to yours around 700mgs a week with t3.... how do you keep your diet so low? i get intense hunger pangs and i feel like the t3 really burns a lot of the food i take in so im constantly hungry... i only just bumped it up to 50mcgs a couple days ago( i was running 25 mcgs for the first 2 weeks)



When I'm motivated its easy for me to eat 1500 cal a day ( naturally...not on cycle.....on cycle 3000 cal feels like 1500 or so)......I know this is bad for someone my size but it shows how I can totally block out all desire for food. For me its the opposite of most people, I have to force myself to eat. Its probably a negative eating attitude/disorder but its only temporary....plus one day a week I eat 5000cal so that helps some.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 22, 2005)

http://www.evolvefish.com/fish/media/E-TRex.gif


----------



## The Monkey Man (Sep 22, 2005)

I like this one...


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 23, 2005)

Hey, I'm 14 and thinking about doing a cycle.  What should i do foreman?

I was thinking dbol/anadrol.  Then after that gh + insulin + 1test.  Then maybe some equipose and sustanon...

Thanks for the help.


----------



## GFR (Sep 23, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Hey, I'm 14 and thinking about doing a cycle.  What should i do foreman?
> 
> I was thinking dbol/anadrol.  Then after that gh + insulin + 1test.  Then maybe some equipose and sustanon...
> 
> Thanks for the help.


14 is the best age to start a cycle, I can tell what I did at 14....here it is

weeks
1-12 Test E 1500 mg a week
1-14 Deca 1000 Mg a week
1-14 Anadrol 400 mg every day
1-13 Haloteston 50 mg every day
1-20 D-bol 150 mg every day

and make sure you do all your shots in the right bicep only.....use a 18 gauge 2 inch needle......you will need to shoot there 6 times a week.




this is a good basic cycle for a 14 year old....  
Let me know how it works out for you.


----------



## BigDyl (Sep 23, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> 14 is the best age to start a cycle, I can tell what I did at 14....here it is
> 
> weeks
> 1-12 Test E 1500 mg a week
> ...




Thanks!    

This big guy was beating me up at school, and I wanted to fight back but he was too stong so my dad said drink more milk and i tried to eat protien but I didnt get big and I was sad.     

But now I'm happy cuz I will beat him up when I get big like arnold.


----------



## GFR (Sep 24, 2005)

9/24

Bench Press: *295x10*, 295X8, 315X5...jumped up 20Lbs since last week
DB incline press: 100X10, 105X10, 105X9, 105X7

Seated DB press: 70x10, 80X8, 80X8, 80X6
cable laterals: 3x8-10
upright rows: 2x10
shrugs: 2x10,8

DB seated tri ext: 55X6 ( too heavy) 50X6, 45X7
Dips: 3x12


----------



## GFR (Sep 28, 2005)

9/28

db rows 90x8, 100x8, 100x8 105x6

Lat pull downs 3x8

pullovers 2x 10 

Cable rows 1X9

Incline hammer curls 55x8, 55x7

precher curl 2x8 
cable curl 2x8
Hyper extensions 2x15
hamstring curls 4X8-10


----------



## GFR (Sep 29, 2005)

9/29
Squats: 225x10, 275x10 
Hack squat: 2x15
hamstring curl: 4x10
standing calf raise: 1x12


Going to so legs only once every 10-14 days......most likely every 14


----------



## GFR (Sep 29, 2005)

Platinum said:
			
		

> Long time no see Dr E
> 
> Looking good, keep up the work. Leg strength is getting better
> 
> Also, did you find any recipes for sweet potato that taste good? If so post 'em up, I spose my potatoes could do with a change.


I've been lazy, just cooking them in the oven..cooked some Yams the other day, they were even better than sweet potato's. Think I will try cinnamon spice next time and also try to make them like massed potato's.


----------



## GFR (Sep 29, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Dude, one spyware program is NOT enough. Microsoft anti-spyware beta is the best singular program I've seen, but its not enough. I run AdAware, HiJackThis!, Spybot and SpySweeper and that collection gets most things. Update fully, *turn off AutoRestore,* and scan in safe mode.


How do you turn it off???


----------



## GFR (Sep 30, 2005)

9/30

Bench Press: 295x10,  315X7...ouch....lft side of chest cramp or strain...end of BP
DB incline press: 100X9...chest hurts on this too.....*I will end this before it gets ugly *

Seated DB press: 70x10, 80X8, 80X8, 80X6+1
cable laterals: 4x8-10
upright rows: 2x10
shrugs: 2x10,8
rear delts 2X10

DB seated tri ext: 50X9,9,7
Tri push downs: 2x10


----------



## GFR (Oct 3, 2005)

Did a 2.5 cc quad shot today.........perfect.
still I hate to shoot in the legs


----------



## GFR (Oct 4, 2005)

The Monkey Man said:
			
		

> http://www.evolvefish.com/fish/media/E-TRex.gif


----------



## GFR (Oct 4, 2005)

8/25
Chest relaxed and cold: 48.5
Waist 36.5....
thighs cold: 26.5
calves cold: 17.75
Biceps cold: 17 7/8
Forearms cold: 13.5
Weight: 234
Height 6'1

10/3
Chest relaxed: 49 1/3
waist: 35
thighs: 26 1/4
calfs: 17 3/8
biceps cold: 18 1/3
forearms: 13 2/3
weight????? will check today at the gym


----------



## P-funk (Oct 4, 2005)

1.5" off the waist with an increase in chest and bicep is nothing to shake a stick at!


----------



## GFR (Oct 5, 2005)

10/5

Db rows 90x10, 105x10, 105x8 95x7

Lat pull downs 3x8

Pull over 1x10

Cable rows 1X9

Incline hammer curls 55x9, 55x7+1

precher curl 2x8
cable curl 2x8


Weight 229....down 5lbs form beginning of diet ( body fat check next week)


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 5, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> 10/5
> 
> Db rows 90x10, 105x10, 105x8 95x7
> 
> ...




Nice workout.    


Curious... how strong were you before you started the cycle?


----------



## GFR (Oct 5, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Nice workout.
> 
> 
> Curious... how strong were you before you started the cycle?


   did you read the first posts of the journal


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 5, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> did you read the first posts of the journal




I knew you would say that.. because you hate me.    

But I mean your 1 rep max now compared to then, on the big 3 lifts.


----------



## GFR (Oct 6, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> I knew you would say that.. because you hate me.
> 
> But I mean your 1 rep max now compared to then, on the big 3 lifts.


I never do 1 rep maxes anymore, They serve no purpose other than EGO and they are dangerous to perform.


----------



## GFR (Oct 7, 2005)

10/7
skipping chest....hurt it last week....feels fine but why do something stupid and hurt it for a month.


Seated DB press: 80x10, 90X8, 90X8, 80X7
cable laterals: 4x8-10

upright rows: 2x10
shrugs: 2x10,8
rear delts 2X10

One arm seated tri ext: 50X8,8,6
Tri rope ext: 2x10


----------



## GFR (Oct 9, 2005)

Had my body fat tested on friday.......they did the electric kind...
It said 18.5%.....I think it's full of shit....
What is a good way to test for body fat%


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 9, 2005)

Yeah, the electronic methods generally suck... 

   Here's some more info on a few other methods: http://exercise.about.com/cs/weightloss/a/bodyfat.htm

 There's 2 pages, I'm pretty sure hydrostatic's the most accurate, but it generally costs money to have it tested that way. I think it's somewhere around $20.


----------



## P-funk (Oct 9, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Had my body fat tested on friday.......they did the electric kind...
> It said 18.5%.....I think it's full of shit....
> What is a good way to test for body fat%




best bet is just to get someone do skin folds.  Hydrostatic testing or MRI are supposed to be the most acurate but they are really expensive.

On the scale that I have it measures your BF for you when you step on it also.  Those things are way off when they use electronic waves.  It reads me at at anywhere from 23-27% BF.....lol, I have the best abs ever for someone with 27% BF!


----------



## GFR (Oct 9, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> best bet is just to get someone do skin folds.  Hydrostatic testing or MRI are supposed to be the most acurate but they are really expensive.
> 
> On the scale that I have it measures your BF for you when you step on it also.  Those things are way off when they use electronic waves.  It reads me at at anywhere from *23-27%* BF.....lol, I have the best abs ever for someone with 27% BF!


Thats good to know.....I almost shit when I saw how high I was.....and thats after dropping 12+lbs of fat...so before my diet it probably would have said 25%...
I'll see if my gym does the skin fold tests.......Hydrostatic is probaly expensive...and I'm cheep.


----------



## GFR (Oct 11, 2005)

10/11

DB rows 85x10, 105x8, 105x8, 110x6, 95x8
Lat pulldowns 3x10
pullovers 2x10
close grip pull downs 2x8

hammer curls seated 60x8, 60x6
cable curls 3x10

Hyper ext 3x20,15, 12
Hamstring curl 2x10


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 11, 2005)




----------



## GFR (Oct 14, 2005)

10/14

Bench Press: 275x10, 295x10, 295x10, 295x7
DB incline press: 100X10, 105X10, 105X9, 105X7

Seated DB press: 75x10, 85X8, 85X8, 85X6
cable laterals: 3x8-10
upright rows: 2x10
seated shrugs: 2x10

DB seated tri ext: 50x8,7 
tri rope: 2x12


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 14, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> 10/14
> 
> Bench Press: 275x10, 295x10, 295x10, 295x7
> DB incline press: 100X10, 105X10, 105X9, 105X7
> ...




295 x 10.    

Thats like a 365-385 one rep max.


----------



## GFR (Oct 15, 2005)

10/15

Hack squat 3x10
thigh extensions 2x12
ABBS


----------



## GFR (Oct 15, 2005)

Last shot of cycle....300mg ( 1.5cc test) 300 deca ( 1cc) lft quad.....love the twitch after a leg workout....


----------



## LAM (Oct 15, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> For me its the opposite of most people, I have to force myself to eat.



i'm pretty much the same way, I don't really enjoy eating.  I noticed that your volume is pretty low, have you always trained like this ?


----------



## GFR (Oct 15, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> i'm pretty much the same way, I don't really enjoy eating.  I noticed that your volume is pretty low, have you always trained like this ?


Yes, I train 50% of my sets to failure......so 9 or 10 sets for a big muscle kill me.


----------



## GFR (Oct 15, 2005)

I hit a 405 bench at 206 raw and natural at 19....doing only 4 sets of bench and 3 sets of incline....and thats it...........but back then it was 75% of sets to failure and hitting chest about 3 times every 2 weeks.


----------



## GFR (Oct 18, 2005)

10/18

DB rows 95x10, 105x8, 105x8, 105x6
Lat pulldowns 2x10
pullovers 1x10
close grip pull downs 2x8
seated rows 2x8

hammer curls seated 60x10, 60x7
precher curls 2x10,8
cable curls 2x8

stif leg DL 225 3x12
Hyper ext 1x12
Hamstring curl 2x10


----------



## GFR (Oct 21, 2005)

10/21

Bench press: warmup 135x12, 135x12, 185x8, 225x5, 275x3
1. 335x6
2. 335x6
3. 315x7........then my rt peck cramped up.................Fuck


I might drop all benching work from now on........sick of this fucking problem.....


----------



## GFR (Oct 24, 2005)

Thinking of changing my workout....this is one idea...
Want to do a slow cut.....just 1 lb a week and try to keep all the strength..


*1. DB rows 5x8 ( or might do T-bar rows or mix the two??) , pull ups med grip 4x10, pullovers 3x10, hammer curls 3x8, DB curls 3x8....llight latteral raises 2x25 shoulder shrugs 3x10

2. rest....light cardio ( fast walk 20 min)

3. squats 3x15, hack squats 2x12 SLDL 3x 12, hamstring curls 3x10, standing calf's 3x12

4. rest....light cardio ( fast walk 20 min)

5. Decline press 5x8, incline Db press 4x8, seated db press 5x8 upright rows 3x10, skull crushers 3x8 seated Db tri ext 3x10

6. Cardio........4 mile run

7. Cardio........3 mile run*


----------



## GFR (Oct 26, 2005)

10/26

DB rows 75x10, 100x8, 100x8, 100x8, 100x6
Lat pulldowns 3x10
close grip pull downs 2x8
cable rows 2x8

hammer curls seated 60x8, 60x7
cable curls 3x10

SLDL: 205 3x12,12,10
Hyper ext 2xmax
Hamstring curl 2x8

Weight 231


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Oct 26, 2005)

Just saw your journal... Not bad, I'm trying to do now what you have been doing.

For the last 3 weeks I have been trying to recomp as much as possible.
I'm down 5 lbs.  Don't know bf% though...So I hope I'm doing well.

I think I am, as I am taking in more protein than ever before...With a lot less junk food.
and I'm eating around 2400-3000 cals a day, which is alot for someone trying to lose weight with my statistics...


----------



## BigDyl (Oct 26, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Thinking of changing my workout....this is one idea...
> Want to do a slow cut.....just 1 lb a week and try to keep all the strength..
> 
> 
> ...



7 miles of running?    

Isn't that a little excessive?    

Couldn't you modify your diet instead of running 7 miles?


----------



## GFR (Oct 26, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> 7 miles of running?
> 
> Isn't that a little excessive?
> 
> Couldn't you modify your diet instead of running 7 miles?


Its only 2 days of running.
Plus I will work up to that......right now I can only do about 3 miles max so it will be a 3 mile day then a 2 mile day ( 5 a week total)....I can fine tune from their.


----------



## GFR (Oct 28, 2005)

Ran 3 miles today.....still nursing the peck injury, might hit it in 2 days.


----------



## GFR (Oct 31, 2005)

Took 10 days off chest......didn't help


10/31
bench........hurt....shit end of story


lateral raises 3x10
db press 80lbs  4x8
upright row 2x8
BB shrugs 315lbs  3x10

seated db tri ext 50lbsx7,7,5
tri rope ext 3x10

No chest for 3 weeks  
Then no flat at all...just incline and decline from now on..


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Oct 31, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Took 10 days off chest......didn't help
> 
> 
> 10/31
> ...




Do you think you will see some kind of doctor for your chest?
Or do you think its just pulled/strained?
Just gonna wait out the 3 weeks and see i guess?


----------



## GFR (Oct 31, 2005)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> Do you think you will see some kind of doctor for your chest?
> Or do you think its just pulled/strained?
> Just gonna wait out the 3 weeks and see i guess?


I saw a doc years ago when I hurt it....didn't help me at all
I think its just f-ed ( bad genetics)....so I will drop flat bench for a year... then see what happens after that


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 5, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Bench Press: warmup 135x12 for 2 sets, 185x12 for 1 set
> 1. 225x10
> 2. 275x10
> 3. 275x10....going easy on bench for the first 2 weeks
> ...



yeah...I'd like to take it <cough...cough> easy w/ these #'s too...


----------



## GFR (Nov 5, 2005)

11/5
Db rows: 95lbs 5x6
lpdf: 4x10
cgpd 3x6,12,8

hammer curls 65 1x6

cable curls 3x10


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 5, 2005)

Just out of curiosity, have you tried benching powerlifter style?  Sometimes that helps in alleviating certain problems associated with bench pressing bodybuilder style.

You're pretty damned strong Foreman.  That would be a shame if you had to stop flat pressing, you have some really awesome pressing strength!  Ah well, decline and incline presses are great too.


----------



## GFR (Nov 5, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Just out of curiosity, have you tried benching powerlifter style?  Sometimes that helps in alleviating certain problems associated with bench pressing bodybuilder style.
> 
> You're pretty damned strong Foreman.  That would be a shame if you had to stop flat pressing, you have some really awesome pressing strength!  Ah well, decline and incline presses are great too.


Yes thats what I did my last workout....it felt good but ultimately it began to hurt..
I think I just need to stop all peck work for 2 or 3 weeks.....its my best muscle so it really doesn't matter...

I was going to ask you, if I were to put in a second workout a week for upper body ( not legs) what volume, reps, sets and intensity would you recommend???
I was thinking of 50% of normal sets at a lower intensity.....no sets to failure???


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 5, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Yes thats what I did my last workout....it felt good but ultimately it began to hurt..
> I think I just need to stop all peck work for 2 or 3 weeks.....its my best muscle so it really doesn't matter...
> 
> I was going to ask you, if I were to put in a second workout a week for upper body ( not legs) what volume, reps, sets and intensity would you recommend???
> I was thinking of 50% of normal sets at a lower intensity.....no sets to failure???



If you're going to keep the volume and level of effort the same for your other workouts, then that would probably be a decent place to start.  My preference would be to more evenly spread the work between the two, but having a low effort and high effort day is a good way to cycle intensity within the same microcycle.  Bompa recommends cycling between bouts of different levels of effort intensity like that in the same week.

If anything, it's better to start out conservatively and add in more volume if you feel you can handle it.  If you go a little overboard and end up overreaching then you can regress back to a previous level of volume or slightly lower to prevent becoming overtrained and allow your body to supercompensate for that period of overreaching.


----------



## GFR (Nov 8, 2005)

11/8

Db laterals 30 5x12,12,12,10,9,7

Db press 65 5x12,12,11,9,8

BB shrugs 315 3x10


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 8, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> 11/8
> 
> Db laterals 30 5x12,12,12,10,9,7
> 
> ...




Shoulders and traps?

You do laterals before DB press?  Don't you think you should do the more exhaustive compound movement first?


----------



## GFR (Nov 8, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Shoulders and traps?
> 
> You do laterals before DB press?  Don't you think you should do the more exhaustive compound movement first?


just mixing it up for a change


----------



## GFR (Nov 12, 2005)

skipped a few workouts the last 2 weeks......dont want my chest injury to become a real problem,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,old guys heal slow.


11/12

Db rows: 95x6, 110x6,6,5
pull downs: 200x10,10,9,8
cgpdf:225x10,10,8

hammer curls: 65x6,5+1
preacher curls: 2x10
db curls: 45x12

SLDL: 185x12, 205x12,10
hyperext: 1x15
hamstring curls: 2x8


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 12, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> skipped a few workouts the last 2 weeks......dont want my chest injury to become a real problem,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,old guys heal slow.
> 
> 
> 11/12
> ...




PATHETIC!  You should have done 20 sets of your 1 RM on flat bench, with forced reps.  



J/k, looking good.


----------



## GFR (Nov 14, 2005)

11/14

seated Db press: 75x8, 90x9,9,8 80x8
cable laterls: 3x10
upright row: 3x12
BB shrugs: 315x10, 365x6, 315x9,8

Db seated tri ext: 45x10,10,8
tri rope ext: 2x12
dips 2x6

Wt:232


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 15, 2005)

Sweet DB press, Foreman...


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 15, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Sweet DB press, Foreman...




Yeah damn, I'm not even sure how many times I could Military press 90 LB dumbells, maybe 2.


----------



## GFR (Nov 16, 2005)

11/16
First 2x a week workout.....30% day

Db rows: 60x15,15,15
Db curls: 35x15,15

easy workout nothing close to failure.....


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 17, 2005)

Nice DB presses Mr Foreman.. overall impressive lifts.


----------



## GFR (Nov 18, 2005)

11/18

Db laterals:30x12,12,12
Db press: 60x12,12...one side at a time

one arm tri ext: 35x20,20,15


Light day....15 min at home...no sets near or to failure.

Waist 34 1/2.....down 2 inches...3 more to go.


----------



## GFR (Nov 21, 2005)

11/21

Db rows: 90x6, 100x6,6,6 90x6
cgpd: 2x10
lpdf: 2x10,8

hammer curls: 55x6,5+1
precher curls: 100x8,8

ran 1 mile in 8:13


----------



## GFR (Nov 22, 2005)

11/22

10 min fast walk.....4.1 mph

Seated Db press: 80x8, 100x6,6,5 80x9
cable laterals: 3x8
upright rows: 2x12
Smith shrugs....some skinny bitch was doing curls in the squat rack ( 45lb barbell  ) 315x10,10,8

seated Db tri ext 50x6,6,5
Dips: 3x8

Run: 1 mile 8.25 minutes.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 22, 2005)

dang, foreman...I was hopnig to just DO 80lber's tonight....oy.
(oh..I also use one of the squat racks to curl...if open)


----------



## GFR (Nov 22, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> (oh..I also use one of the squat racks to curl...if open)


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 22, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> 11/22
> 
> 10 min fast walk.....4.1 mph
> 
> ...


  Haha, gotta love that... There's only one squat rack there?

 I use squat racks to curl (simply because it's quick to set up), but then again my gym has 6 squat racks and 2 power racks, so there's pretty much always enough for everyone... If it was busy though, or if there were only one or two racks, I wouldn't do that.


----------



## GFR (Nov 23, 2005)

Three days back into running.....still have a decent time in 1 mile.....but then I'm spent.
I'm going to run 4-5 days a week....on the one long day only 5 miles ( will have to work up to that) and the short days just 1-2 miles.

Goal here is to have a 12 min 2 mile run...and be able to rip out 5 miles in 45 min or less.


----------



## BigDyl (Nov 24, 2005)

100x6 on dumbell military press...


----------



## GFR (Nov 25, 2005)

11/25

Ran 1.5 miles in 13.4 minutes

cable rows 2x20
cable pull downs 1x20

Db curl 35lbs 1x20

Ran 1.1 Miles 8.51 minutes


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 25, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> 100x6 on dumbell military press...


...AND he can run like a gazelle!

(heard that in a movie)

-or-
 he can run like the wind blows....


----------



## GFR (Nov 25, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> ...*AND he can run like a gazelle!*
> 
> (heard that in a movie)
> 
> ...


My running time is shit  
I have a test coming up and want to blow it away.....1.5 miles in 14 min.
I want to do it in 9 min.


----------



## aceshigh (Nov 25, 2005)

i want pics i reckon forman is 80% exagerating on the numbers,,,,and really weighs 120 pounds,,,,the proof is in the pics


----------



## GFR (Nov 25, 2005)

aceshigh said:
			
		

> i want pics i reckon forman is 80% exagerating on the numbers,,,,and really weighs 120 pounds,,,,the proof is in the pics


Pics coming December 20th



































































bitch.......now go worship James Toney...the true God!!!


----------



## aceshigh (Nov 26, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Pics coming December 20th
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> My running time is shit
> I have a test coming up and want to blow it away.....1.5 miles in 14 min.
> I want to do it in 9 min.


at my best...I could average a 7 1/2 minute mile.....I also only weighed 168lbs...

good luck, brotha!


----------



## GFR (Nov 29, 2005)

11/29
Ran 1 mile, 8:35 min

Seated Db press: 90x10, 90x10 , 100x7, 90x8
Cable laterals: 3x10
upright rows: 3x12

BB shrugs 315x10, 335x10, 355x8

seated Db tri ext 45x10,10,9,
dips 3x 10

Ran 1 mile 9 min.....lost it here about 1/2 way.....was on a 8 min pace but ran out of gas......ain't that a bitch


*Currant stats: I look fucking amazing, no need to measure or weigh.*


----------



## camarosuper6 (Nov 29, 2005)

Running sucks. I once ran a 6 and a half minute mile in highschool.. and seriously almost passed out when I was through.  Took me damn near 15 min to regain my breath.


----------



## aceshigh (Nov 29, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> 11/29
> Ran 1 mile, 8:35 min
> 
> Seated Db press: 90x10, 90x10 , 100x7, 90x8
> ...


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 30, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> *I look fucking amazing, no need to measure or weigh.*


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 30, 2005)

dam....be nice when I can get a 90 lb db up a couple times....


----------



## GFR (Nov 30, 2005)

11/30

ran 2.5 miles about 22 min


----------



## GFR (Dec 1, 2005)

Light workout today, have a physical fitness test in 2 days so I'm tajing it easy until then.

12/1

Db rows 60 3x 15

Db curls 30 2x 15


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 1, 2005)

What's the fitness test for?


----------



## GFR (Dec 3, 2005)

12/3

10 min run ( warmup)

Db rows: 90x6, 100x6,6,5+1, 90x6
Lpdf 4x10
pullover 3x8

seated Hammer curls 60x6,6
seated Db curls 50x6,6

BB shrugs 315x8,8

run 1.5 miles 12:47 min

Weight 232


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 3, 2005)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> What's the fitness test for?


he's gonna run off and join the Merchant Marines...


gonna be able to call him: "Poopdeck Foreman"


----------



## GFR (Dec 5, 2005)

12/05

10 min warmup on the tread mill 4.1 mph

First time training chest in 3 or 4 weeks

Db incline: 75x12, 85x12, 95x10....enough for today...no pain at all

seated Db press: 85x6,6 75x8,6
cable laterals: 3x 8
upright rows: 3x10

lying Db skull crushers: 55x8,8
seated Db tri ext: 45x8,8
rope ext 2x12

standing calfs: 4x10

lateral raises: 1x20

Felt old and tired this entire workout.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 5, 2005)

> Felt old and tired this entire workout.



I hate it when that happens.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 5, 2005)

> 257 Bench Press 8000 Raw 31.13 ForemanRules USA 12/05/2005




LMAO...I love how you stuck that in there...haha. "laugh:


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 5, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> 12/05
> Felt old and tired this entire workout.



hmmn....I'm fat and old...every workout...but that's what keeps me going back.

great...to see that you are using some of my workout weight as your 1st workout in almost a month weight...ya big bastard...


----------



## GFR (Dec 6, 2005)

buildingup said:
			
		

> show pics of you when you competed and now!


I would but you are banned


----------



## GFR (Dec 6, 2005)

12/06

Cardio and ABS

Ran 2.5 miles 

crunches 1 set
incline sit ups  1 set
leg lifts 1 set


----------



## GFR (Dec 7, 2005)

Bought a 12 pack of Pacifico, I'm going to drink it all.


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 7, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Bought a 12 pack of Pacifico, I'm going to drink it all.



Nice lift.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 7, 2005)

1 set, 12 reps.


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 7, 2005)

Triple Threat said:
			
		

> 1 set, 12 reps.




tripplethumb


----------



## GFR (Dec 10, 2005)

12/10
7 AM

Fitness Test run

1.5 mile run 12:06


Will skip my workout today....didn't sleep last night


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 10, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> 12/10
> 7 AM
> 
> Fitness Test run
> ...



Who the hell gets up at 7 AM on the weekend?  

Was this run on a treadmill?


----------



## GFR (Dec 10, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Who the hell gets up at 7 AM on the weekend?
> 
> Was this run on a treadmill?


No it was out side on a track.......if you read the entire post  you will see I said " didnt sleep last night."


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 10, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> Who the hell gets up at 7 AM on the weekend?



I do on the weekend day that I workout.  Actually, I get up at 6 am.  By 7 I've already started my workout.


----------



## GFR (Dec 12, 2005)

12/12

New workout day 1

10 min walk/slow run warmup

Incline BB Bench:

245x6
265x6
275x6
315x2
275x4+1

cable flys decline 3x10

skull crushers: 135x6,6,6,4
rope tri ext 2x12

run 15 min at a slow pace


----------



## GFR (Dec 14, 2005)

12/14

1 mile run 10 min

Db rows 100x6,6,6,6
latt pull downs 4x10
cgpd 2x8
cable rows 1x12

seated hammer curls 60x6,6
seated Db curls 50x7,6

run 1 mile 9 min.

Wt. 234


----------



## GFR (Dec 17, 2005)

12/17

BB bench press: 225x27
standing barbell press: 185x8,8,6,4
cable laterals: 4x10
upright rows 2x12
BB shrugs: 315x12, 365x8,8,6

run 20 min


----------



## GFR (Dec 20, 2005)

12/20

Incline BB bench: 225x6, 275x6, 275x6, 335x1, 265x5
Hammer decline 3x10

Weighted dips: +90 3 sets of 8
tri rope ext 2x10

Run 20 min


----------



## yellowmoomba (Dec 20, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> 12/17
> 
> BB bench press: 225x27
> .....




Nice


----------



## P-funk (Dec 20, 2005)

nice benchin'!


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

12/22

10 warmup...fast walk

Db rows: 100x6, 110x6, 110x6, 110x6, 100x6 or 7??
lat pullups, body weight: 2x8
lat pull down 2x10
cgpd 2x8

seated hammer curls: 60x6, 60x5+1
seated Db curls 60x7 50x6

1 mile run 10 min


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 22, 2005)

Wow, your dips are sick man.  I know you're over 200 already too.  Christ.


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Wow, your dips are sick man.  I know you're over 200 already too.  Christ.


Funny thing is my chest is big but not very strong, my triceps are not big but strong as hell......makes my think benching is 75% tricep.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Funny thing is my chest is big but not very strong, my triceps are not big but strong as hell......makes my think benching is 75% tricep.


uh...huh...I cannot even squat 225 for 27 reps....yep..not strong at all....


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> uh...huh...I cannot even squat 225 for 27 reps....yep..not strong at all....


I wasnt clear, my bench is great but my flys suck ass...I have a buddy who benches 100Lbs less than me but can use the same weight for flys or peck-deck...but my dips or skull crushers are way stronger than his.
It seems I was wrong and that bench is more tricep than pec strenght.


I will not spell check this


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2005)

that's a bit target specific....do you do much flye work?


----------



## GFR (Dec 22, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> that's a bit target specific....do you do much flye work?


2 sets just for the hell of it


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 22, 2005)

maybe he does them more often? If u do them once in a while...just a guess..but once u get the technique down....your strength will kick in and the #'s will go up?


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> maybe he does them more often? If u do them once in a while...just a guess..but once u get the technique down....your strength will kick in and the #'s will go up?


True, but the bench is more important to me.


----------



## GFR (Dec 24, 2005)

Damn gym is closed today.....so I'm just goind to do pushups, situps and some deltoid DB work at home.....not going to record it so deal with that bitches!


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 24, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Damn gym is closed today.....so I'm just goind to do pushups, situps and some deltoid DB work at home.....not going to record it so deal with that bitches!



Damn, that sucks.  Our gym is even open on Christmas day.  In fact, I'm at work right now.  We have normal business hours Christmas eve.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 24, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> True, but the bench is more important to me.


but..gee...don't u want full inner and outer pec developement?


----------



## GFR (Dec 25, 2005)

No workout today, I ate total sh1t and am in the process of drinking 15 Corona.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 26, 2005)

protein loading?


----------



## Pylon (Dec 26, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> No workout today, I ate total sh1t and am in the process of drinking 15 Corona.



You might want to consider adding some Scope...you know, if you are using the Carona to wash out the taste...


----------



## GFR (Dec 26, 2005)

Went to the gym to train chest and triceps. First warm up set of incline BB I had a sharp pain in my rear left delt...So I rested a few minutes and then did the same light weight again......still the pain. So I just went home. Don't know what it was but better for me not to train on it if it hurts.


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 27, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Went to the gym to train chest and triceps. First warm up set of incline BB I had a sharp pain in my rear left delt...So I rested a few minutes and then did the same light weight again......still the pain. So I just went home. Don't know what it was but better for me not to train on it if it hurts.


was probably all that shit that you ate...


Hope u feel better!


----------



## SuperFlex (Dec 29, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Time to start a journal to keep track of my cycle and workouts. Best way to keep me honest and track my progress.
> First cycle in over 3 years.
> 
> Cycle:
> ...


 
Are you really on juice? Not man juice but steriods? I'm curious. Not bi-curious but steroid curious...


----------



## BigDyl (Dec 30, 2005)

335 x 1 on incline bench?


PATHETIC!


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 30, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> No workout today, I ate total sh1t and am in the process of drinking 15 Corona.



Sounds like you had a very merry Christmas, haha.


----------



## GFR (Dec 30, 2005)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> 335 x 1 on incline bench?
> 
> 
> PATHETIC!


Tell me about it


----------



## Pylon (Dec 31, 2005)

Have a great New Year's Eve, Foreman.  Be safe!


----------



## GFR (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks you have a great new year also.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 31, 2005)

Happy New Year, Foreman


----------



## GFR (Jan 1, 2006)

Cycle 2 begins today.
Sunday Jan 1. 200mg Test cyp, 350mg EQ..Rt glute


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 5, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Cycle 2 begins today.
> Sunday Jan 1. 200mg Test cyp, 350mg EQ..Rt glute




I'm turning you in.


----------



## GFR (Jan 5, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> I'm turning you in.


I have never used steroids in my life and never will, all my posts regarding steroids are just a joke.


----------



## GFR (Jan 5, 2006)

True story


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jan 9, 2006)

Update?


----------



## GFR (Jan 10, 2006)

Took 2 weeks off, mild knee and delt injurys...


----------



## Nick+ (Jan 10, 2006)

So this is what your training thread is called!


----------



## GAOUTLAW (Jan 10, 2006)

Im Digging That


----------



## GAOUTLAW (Jan 10, 2006)

What Happened To The Pics Foreman?


----------



## GFR (Jan 10, 2006)

GAOUTLAW said:
			
		

> What Happened To The Pics Foreman?


Just 6 more days


----------



## Nick+ (Jan 10, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> Just 6 more days



A photo of you? that will be the day!


----------



## GFR (Jan 11, 2006)

1/11/06
Incline 225x9, 275x6, 225x12
Db tri ext: 40x10,9
skull crushers: 110x10, 120x10, 130x9


Wt: 245
Rt upper arm cold: 18 3/4
Lft upper arm cold: 18 1/2
Rt forearm cold: 13 3/4
Lft forearm cold: 13 5/8
Relaxed Chest: 49 1/2
Waist 35 1/4
Calfs: 18
Thighs: 26
Neck: 17 3/4


----------



## GFR (Jan 13, 2006)

1/13/06

Db rows 90x8, 100x 8,8,8
Latt pull downs front 4x10
cgpd 3x 10

Hammer curls 50x 8, 8, 6
Db curls 45x 6,6
EZ bar curls 112x10

SLDL135 3x10


----------



## GFR (Jan 14, 2006)

GAOUTLAW said:
			
		

> What Happened To The Pics Foreman?


Just put one in.....will post more when my cycle is over.


----------



## GFR (Jan 16, 2006)

1/16/2006

DB Laterals 35x10,10,10,8

DB press 90x10,10,9,7


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 16, 2006)

Nice arm big guy.


----------



## GFR (Jan 24, 2006)

1-24-2006

Incline BB press
135x15
185x6
225x6
1. 275x6
2. 295x6
3. 295x6
4. 325x3

Decline BB press
225x6
315x5
365x5
365x5

Skull crushers
125x6
145x6
155x6
125x8


----------



## GFR (Jan 26, 2006)

Had a slight tricep injury so took 2 days off....will hit back and bicep on friday....so no tricep work for about 5 days ( just on BB press) then 9 days off till I hit chest and tri.


----------



## GFR (Jan 28, 2006)

1/28/2006

Wt: 248 Lbs

DB rows: 60x12, 80x8
1. 100x6
2.110x6
3.110x6
4.100x6

Lat pull downs 3x12

CGPD 3x9

Seated Db curls 55x8, 55x8
Precher curls 125 2x 8

BB shrugs 365x10,10,8


----------



## GFR (Jan 30, 2006)

I thought about going to the gym today
I thought about not drinking today
I thought about getting a job today
I thought about being kind to strangers today

I decided that thinking about those things was not my fucking problem.


----------



## GFR (Feb 2, 2006)

2-2-2006

Incline BB press:
275x6
275x6
275x6
275x5
315x3

Decline BB press:

315x6
335x6
365x6
365x5

Triceps felt ok....I did one set of skull crushers and I could srtill feel the injury so I skipped them.

rope tri ext 2 sets of 20 reps.....no pain at all

laterals 2x20

wt: 251


----------



## GFR (Feb 3, 2006)

2-3-2006

New workout.....dead lifts for the first time in 20 years


dead lifts:
135x12
135x12
185x10
185x10

just going to work on form the first month...still 185 felt heavy

ATG squats: Form only...have not squated more than 4x in the last year

135x12
185x10
225x8
225x8
225x8

thigh ext 2x10

hamstring curl: 3x10

calf raises 3x10


----------



## GFR (Feb 7, 2006)

2/7/2006

Wt: 252 Lbs

DB rows: 60x12, 80x8
1. 105x6
2.115x6
3.115x6
4.115x5

Lat pull downs 3x12

CGPD 3x9

Seated Db curls 55x8, 60x6
Precher curls 125 2x 8
cable curls 1 set of 9

BB shrugs 315x15,15


----------



## GFR (Feb 9, 2006)

2-9-2006

Decline
135x15
225x10
275x6
1. 335x6
2. 365x6....pulled rt peck big time...and this weight was easy as hell

*Done!!!*

I will no longer be doing any decline or flat benching....all I will do from now on is very light ( 12-15 reps) db inclines and *no* sets to failure ever....this is my 5th injury ( two to the chest, one to the tricep and one to the delt)  since I decided to do a raw bench contest...that idea is in the shitter now.

Looks like my body just can't handle any heavy pressing, so fuck it.


----------



## GFR (Feb 11, 2006)

2=11-2006
second squat/dead lift workout

Dead lifts

135x10
185x10
225x10
245x8

ATG squats

135x10
185x10
225x10
225x10

Hamstring curls 2x10

calf raises 3x12


wt 251


----------



## GFR (Feb 14, 2006)

2-14-2006

DB rows:

80x6
100x6
110x6
110x6

Lat pulldown:

3x12

cgpd

3x8

seated db curl

55x10
55x10
55x8
55x7

shrugs 3x10


----------



## GFR (Feb 18, 2006)

2006-2-18

Dead lifts
135x10
185x10
225x8
245x8

ATG Squats
135x10
225x10
245x8
275x8

Hamstring curls 3x10
calves 3x12


----------



## GFR (Feb 21, 2006)

2-21-2006

WT: 257

Db rows 110x7,7,7,6
Lat pull downs 3x10
cgpd 3x8
hammer rows 2x8

seated Db curls 60x6,6
precher curls 2x10
incline curls 50x6,6

shrugs 3x10


----------



## topolo (Mar 3, 2006)

great update, thanks


----------



## GFR (Mar 14, 2006)

3 weeks+ off and I'm going crazy.....shoulder feels about 70%....so I will take 2 more weeks off upperbody and start training legs again next Tuesday.


----------



## Nick+ (Mar 14, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> 2/7/2006
> 
> Wt: 252 Lbs
> 
> ...



Preacher curls at  125lbs


----------

